# The X-Man Cometh!



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Temperatures now down to early 30's.....so there was an opportunity for _styling and profiling!_

Plus I had a bit of business to sort out at a Brit Equestrian/Adventure Holiday centre in Fuente Vera....so it was time to fire the bike up.

Arrived in Fuente Vera......a small village on the Altiplano....



















Once you go through the village, a spot of offroading is called for!










The views here are incredible.....miles and miles of tracks for horseriding, mountain biking, motorcycling etc.



















I had a bodyguard at my side at all times.....










Here's some of the horses.....beautifully kept. The guy who runs the place, Alan Baxter, is a master horseman!




























Down below there are caves that the horses sleep in....










Then it was back on the road again.....on a very dusty bike!










Now this is more my type of surface....










.....and definitely my type of weather!










Have I ever mentioned that I won't _ever_ be going back to Britain?

Not even in a box!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Beautiful!!! My daughter Ruby wants to live there, she's just seen your pictures, is totally obsessed with horses and animals and is standing over me making me write this!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Interesting X Lovely pictures of the mountains...the bike's not too bad either

Jo, I was the same as Ruby when I was younger! I used to go crazy when I saw a horse...got on everyone's nerves...lol.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

A very nice ride, XT.  We all need a little r&r in our own way from time to time, to blow away the cobwebs and rejuvinate the soul.  Got me thinking....you need a theme tune for when you post these photos out on the bike. Anything in mind??

Tally.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> A very nice ride, XT.  We all need a little r&r in our own way from time to time, to blow away the cobwebs and rejuvinate the soul.  Got me thinking....you need a theme tune for when you post these photos out on the bike. Anything in mind??
> 
> Tally.


Xtreme would probably like "born to be wild", but maybe something a little more classical would suit the mood??

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

How about "Thus rode Zarathustra"??


----------

